# Express Entry Canada



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Hello Friends 

I am interested in moving to canada as a PR 
I was about to subscribe immigration agents services from Pune ,after i saw this link i have changed my mind and want to attempt without any agents . 

I have some queries that i need answer before i start 
Agent told me this year application for Canada will get closed on July ,so when do they (CIC) starts new cycle of application for next year ? 

I have IELTS test scheduled on 1st of August
What would be the major hiccup applying without agents? .
I am married with 2 kids ,
I am looking for System Administration and technical support jobs , is there any chances of PR getting a job for the above mentioned profile ?

Thanks in ADVANCE


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Look here for all of the information that you need to apply.

The Express Entry program is a continuous intake stream, meaning that there is no closing date, per se... your application will be kept in the pool for 12 months.

Given the results of all of the draws that have happened so far, it would be beneficial if you have a score of 455 or more, given that the lowest cut-off score for express entry was 453, and the results of yesterday's draw was 755.

In addition, there are only a set number of invitations issued per round... this number varies from draw to draw. As per the CIC website:



> Anyone who is accepted into the Express Entry pool could get an Invitation to Apply for permanent residence. Rounds of invitations to invite candidates to apply will take place regularly over the course of each year. *We will only pick the top ranking candidates no matter when they were accepted into the poo*l.


so, even if you do make the cut-off, if there are more qualified candidates than invites available, those who have scores closer to the cut-off are less likely to get an invitation than those who have scores closer to 1000 points.

Good luck to you.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I am interested in moving to canada as a PR
> I was about to subscribe immigration agents services from Pune ,after i saw this link i have changed my mind and want to attempt without any agents .
> ...


Sansu83,, welcome to the club.

firstly congrats on kicking out your agent. I would say even if you burry him close to core of earth you would still be doing a world of pune a great favor.

Well steps for you are simple. firstly open Canadian JOB BANK..(offical site only). type in Job search requirement ( eg system admin, Java, C_++) its like any job site.. monster or naukari.. it will give you companies that are looking for people with those skills. If you get confidence that you can find enough jobs in that site then start your process.



1) Get your IELTS prep.. remember you need to score above 7 in all and 8 in listening . This will give you CLB 9 which will give you more points in CIC site.

2) get your marks cards verification from WES canada. create an account with them, pay the fees. the link that they send has a link which you need to take printout and go to your university for attestation on all the marks cards copies and WES form ( only controller of exams) suggest you get done this befrore IELTS as you need to send it to canada ( for got sake dont use indian post, they are pathetic..) it will take 20 days once your documents reach them . if before your IELTS this all is done then its really great.

3) after 13 days, you get your IELTS result. go to CIC site, create your online profile. take the generated reff number, create an JOB BANK ID.(account). APPLY for jobs. same procedure of finding jobs. ( remember throw 10 stones at mango tree, one might get you the fruit)

4) keep looking at the CIC website for any update on invitation rounds. remember if you are going with family you need to have some amount specified by immigration in your bank.. you have to make arrangements for them first.

5) with little intervention from stars that people call it LUCK, you should get job invite. that adds 600 pts to your profile. next round you are first pick..

6) get the IVA, pay the necessary fees, medical checkup. police verification and off you go to canada.



lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Need any information please revert me.. I wrote my IELTS 2 times now. feb 7 and May 9.. both times I have got writing 6.5 which is hurting me, (rest have been above 7.5 with listening always 8.5) booked next test July 11th..

Keep faith


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Sansu83,, welcome to the club.
> 
> firstly congrats on kicking out your agent. I would say even if you burry him close to core of earth you would still be doing a world of pune a great favor.
> 
> ...



Thanks dreamsanj 

I did search for the relevant jobs ,glad i was able to found jobs of my skill sets . 
I am worried about the points system , hopefully ill make the cut . 

Thanks for coming to rescue by providing valuable inputs .


----------



## AnderJ (May 26, 2015)

How have things gone? I have a cousin who is planning to move here. Please keep us posted of the updates.


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Sansu83,, welcome to the club.
> 
> firstly congrats on kicking out your agent. I would say even if you burry him close to core of earth you would still be doing a world of pune a great favor.
> 
> ...


I'm really impress with your expert opinions.
Can you please tell me the difference between express entry & province nomination?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Thanks dreamsanj
> 
> I did search for the relevant jobs ,glad i was able to found jobs of my skill sets .
> I am worried about the points system , hopefully ill make the cut .
> ...


Sansu83, Point system is easy to calculate, getting higher IELTS will make good jump in points. only that is in your hand.

Once you get your ECA and IELTS calculate points and register for CIC immigration. JOB BANK. getting job is main hurdle after that. you have to have faith and patience. 

well there is news on lot 9 pick up, they just raised points by 715,,, its should be official in site, aim to get better IELTS.

Good Luck


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

zarnab said:


> I'm really impress with your expert opinions.
> Can you please tell me the difference between express entry & province nomination?


Hi Zarnab, 

I am sorry but I dont have good information about Province nomination. I have only researched about Express entry and that also has Provincial nomination which will add in 600 Points. 

I went to clarify 2 agents on this, agents said unlike Australia where they need you to stay in that state for 2 years, Canadian provinces dont impose that. But I dont trust the agents and hence their comments. 

I would still urge you to research this on this forum and ask in each post, there might be one who knows or has clarity in these. remember it would be like finding needle in haystack.

sorry for not being helful


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

zarnab said:


> I'm really impress with your expert opinions.
> Can you please tell me the difference between express entry & province nomination?


Express Entry is something that _everyone_ who is seeking a Work Permit to Canada needs to qualify for, whereas whilst having a Provincial Nomination is one aspect of Express Entry that is optional to have - you won't be disqualified for not having it but it's a requirement if you want to get 600 points for your Express Entry rank. 

If you don't have a Provincial Nomination, you can still apply for Express Entry, but you'll not get a very high score - the most you could get is less than 500 points (I am Canadian born, raised and educated with my parents/siblings living in Canada and >12 years of work experience - my husband is a native English speaker with a University degree from the UK and can speak/read/write/listen in French at CLB 10, >10 years work experience and he was only able to score 480 _without_ Provincial Nomination or a job offer).


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Express Entry is something that _everyone_ who is seeking a Work Permit to Canada needs to qualify for, whereas whilst having a Provincial Nomination is one aspect of Express Entry that is optional to have - you won't be disqualified for not having it but it's a requirement if you want to get 600 points for your Express Entry rank.
> _without_ Provincial Nomination or a job offer).


So Moderator, can one approach the Canadian Provinces and seek Nominations? 

I checked ONTARIO program, they insist on having a job. :confused2::confused2:

Any idea or light on direction would be good


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dreamsanj said:


> So Moderator, can one approach the Canadian Provinces and seek Nominations?
> 
> I checked ONTARIO program, they insist on having a job. :confused2::confused2:
> 
> Any idea or light on direction would be good



Try checking each province's website for that information.


----------



## Tan79 (May 22, 2015)

Hi, I am new to all this. 
My NOC is 6221. Can anybody tell me what are the prospects for this occupation in Canada ?
Kindly also inform if I don't get job offer or provincial nomination, still will I be able to apply for PR ? What are the chances ?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Tan79, Hi,

Firstly everyone here is on same boat, they may/Maynot be able to give your clear picture on the job market. the best resource available is job bank. type in your key skills & search them. if you are able to find a fit then go ahead with applying or else its a wasted effort.

Also, getting a job in new country is difficult if the industries in that region are not looking for that talent. you will have to do your due diligence and be checking opportunities.

good luck


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Tan79 said:


> Hi, I am new to all this.
> My NOC is 6221. Can anybody tell me what are the prospects for this occupation in Canada ?
> Kindly also inform if I don't get job offer or provincial nomination, still will I be able to apply for PR ? What are the chances ?


You can try to apply, but unless you can speak both English *and* French to IELTS Band 9 or higher or are married to someone who was born and raised in Canada, you'll not likely receive an invitation to apply without a job or Provincial Nomination. My husband is trilingual (English, French, and German to a university level), has >10 years experience in a managerial position and has a degree and I was born and educated in Canada and he was only able to get 480 points without a job offer... whilst he would have qualified for several draws, his score is likely still too low to have been part of the group of applicants who receive an application to apply for PR.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Tan79 said:


> Hi, I am new to all this.
> My NOC is 6221. Can anybody tell me what are the prospects for this occupation in Canada ?



What occupation is that? We don't have the codes memorized.


----------



## Tan79 (May 22, 2015)

Oh, 6221 is "Technical sales specialist - wholesale trade". Industrial sale.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Tan79 said:


> Oh, 6221 is "Technical sales specialist - wholesale trade". Industrial sale.


Not very likely to get a nomination from outside of Canada... I know for companies like Pyxis and Omnicell, they often their hiring for their tech people out of the local trade training schools in the area(s) where they need to hire/place reps (a classmate of mine was hired out our pharmacy technician class, shortly after we completed the program)... this way, they know that the new hire has had exposure to life in the trade and actually knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Tan79 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you moderator.


----------

